# Standing invitation: come tour Eminence Speaker Factory and see how speakers are made



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I am very fortunate to now be working as a loudspeaker design engineer at Eminence Speaker Company in Kentucky. This is a dream job come true! There are so few speaker factories left in America you can count them on one hand, so this is a very unique opportunity to see how a speaker is made and what is involved in designing one.

I am offering this community a standing invitation: so long as I am employed here you are all welcome to come visit and I will give you a tour and show you how speakers are made. This is an unofficial thing that I am personally offering for my friends here, so please contact me directly here instead of through the company.

I truly hope some of you can take advantage of this offer. I am also happy to combine a tour with some speaker geeking at my place or in our cars or do some measurements etc.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice opportunity here. Thanks!
There is a good chance I'll be in Kentucky in August. Eminence is not that far (within an hour) of my destination. I'll try to work out the time to come visit...


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

I had no idea there was a speaker manufacturer just a couple hours away from where I live. Might have to see if I can make a trip up there and take you up on your offer.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

That's an amazing offer... not sure if I'll ever be in a position to take you up on it, but thank you none the less!

More importantly - congrats on the gig!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats!

I've heard from others in the past that Eminence embraces tours and personal viewings of their facility. Seems like a great company culture to be a part of.

Out of curiosity is your background in engineering?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Congrats on the new gig Justin.

If I am ever down that way, I'll definitely hit you up. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

SPLEclipse said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've heard from others in the past that Eminence embraces tours and personal viewings of their facility. Seems like a great company culture to be a part of.
> 
> Out of curiosity is your background in engineering?


Thanks! 

Yes my background is engineering since the day I could hold a screwdriver. I have a degree in mechanical engineering, and there are many in the industry with electrical engineering degrees too. Almost any solid technical degree would be a good base to enter acoustics from since speakers involve materials science, physics, magnetics, heat transfer, ac circuits, digital signal processing, analog signal circuits, fluid mechanics, vibrations and waves, psychoacoustics, and the entire physiological side of things if you are interested in hearing aids or medial uses. It's a crazy diverse industry with applications in nearly everything with challenges of all kinds. It's a problem solvers dream.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Blu said:


> That's an amazing offer... not sure if I'll ever be in a position to take you up on it, but thank you none the less!
> 
> More importantly - congrats on the gig!!! :thumbsup:


^^^^^ x2


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds like a great opportunity, but a little too far away for me! Otherwise, would definitely take you up on this offer. 

Congrats on the job!!


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Awesome, congrats on landing that sweet gig! That's gonna be a lot of fun.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Justin Zazzi said:


> I am very fortunate to now be working as a loudspeaker design engineer at Eminence Speaker Company in Kentucky. This is a dream job come true!


Having now looked at the company website and google maps I must say you are indeed a very fortunate man! 

Huge congrats and kudos on landing your dream job in what appears to me to be a pretty dreamy location, town, company, etc, etc.

Wishing you the best for many years!

epper:


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

That’s awesome, congrats for getting the job!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

One tour complete, many to go (I hope).

Also, business cards are in. I don't want to share the whole thing since I've been accused of advertising here as a business (which drives me effing nuts) so here's the best part. Also I do not do this to gloat but my hope is to show someone, anyone, that if acoustics is your passion you can find a way to make a living with it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking snazzy zazzi 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Too cool Justin !!!
Gongrats again !!!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

That's awesome! Congratulations! You're an inspiration! 

And by the way, Justin, big thanks for all you do around here!


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Are...uh...are you old enough to even _drive_ a car? 


(just a little jest from one babyface to another)


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

SPLEclipse said:


> Are...uh...are you old enough to even _drive_ a car?
> 
> (just a little jest from one babyface to another)


It's hilarious to see people's reactions when I have a recent haircut and a shave, except in business when people think I'm in high school and try to talk down to me. I also have an older driver's license where I am 6'11" tall and weight 140 lbs.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Just wanted to say I was lucky enough to tour the factory, was on a closed day but still very neat to see what all goes into making the equipment we use everyday. Really neat to see a place like this in the US making speakers.

Got to work with Justin on tuning and learned a lot, hopefully only forgot a 1/4 of it. Ha. If anyone is ever his way I'd recommend trying to stop by. 

Its like the Science Channel's "How Its Made" but Live. 

Thanks Justin!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Ok, here's an incentive to get your lazy butts out here and see how speakers are born.

I have a collection of souvenirs available.

I would love to send you home with a pair of souvenirs after taking a tour.

Some of them are really big.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Justin Zazzi said:


> Ok, here's an incentive to get your lazy butts out here and see how speakers are born.
> 
> I have a collection of souvenirs available.
> 
> ...


cool, i'll pm you my address


----------



## makinsparks (Feb 17, 2017)

Wow, ironically, I just ordered a pair of Legend v1216 an hour ago! I'm frequently in Cincinnati for work. But, probably too far away for me to find a way down there...


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, would love to bring back home a 18”, even cut in half 
If I ever go by there I’ll sure pm you!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Just a reminder, I'm still here, offering a tour of a speaker factory for anyone interested.
All day, every day.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

What a cool offer. I'm 3.5 hours away. What are the hours available and how long should we plan for the tour?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Two main options:

We are open all day Monday through Thursday and I can offer a short tour during business hours (~15-30 minutes). You can see everything up and running.

I can also meet on a Friday, Saturday, or Sunday for a longer no-pressure tour, lunch/dinner, and some tinkering or learning with our car systems or my home system (or watch a movie if you want, it's all the same to me!)

For a long drive like you have, I think the second option might be a better use of your time but it's totally up to you!

-JZ


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

This offer is about to expire. I am moving to Arizona to join the Rockford corporation team.

If you would like a tour at Eminence, this coming week and weekend is the last chance.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow! I'm bummed I never got a chance to come see you at Eminence, but I'm excited for your move to Rockford. I wish you all the best in your new position. Any chance you can share what you might be doing at Rockford?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

rton20s said:


> Any chance you can share what you might be doing at Rockford?


I will continue working on a master's degree in acoustics and I will continue with loudspeaker design. I hope to be doing more higher-level system design as well. There are also many electronic products Rockford makes that would be fun to gain experience with too!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Justin Zazzi said:


> I will continue working on a master's degree in acoustics and I will continue with loudspeaker design. I hope to be doing more higher-level system design as well. There are also many electronic products Rockford makes that would be fun to gain experience with too!


That is great. I doubt you know if you'll have the same opportunity for guided tours at the new gig, but I'm sure there will be plenty of folks interested if you do. In the mean time, I'll keep my eye out for the Justin Zazzi signature SQ line coming from Rockford.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Can I just say that "Wave Shepherd" is the best, most speaker-nerdiest title I've seen in corporate America. Congrats on both gigs! It's so exciting to see people land their dream job and keep moving and growing.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new opportunity Justin!


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Justin Zazzi said:


> I am moving to Arizona to join the Rockford corporation team.


Bad ass!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats man. You seem like a dedicated individual so I guess it's not really a surprise. Should be lots of opportunity at a company that big. GL.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Congrats man that is an awesome job. I'm so mad at myself for never taking you up on your offer to visit Eminence.


----------

